# Favorite Euroleague teams?



## CoolHandLuke

What are your favorite Euroleague teams? I like Benetton Treviso and Alba Berlin!


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by *CoolHandLuke *
> What are your favorite Euroleague teams? I like Benetton Treviso and Alba Berlin!


I lived in Berlin, so they have to be my favorite. Are there any sites that I can check out for the Euro Teams?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Euroleague*

Hey CoolHand, how can you have seen those teams play? Do you have some kind of special cable or something? Or did you live there? I don't think that anyone on this site, besides you, has seen any Euroleague teams play.:no:


----------



## untitled

Union Olimpija in Slovenia

they have Jiri Welsch coming from them this year....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*sime*

You'll post on any board won't you? Sime you're crazy man. 116 and counting in one day!


----------



## untitled

*Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> You'll post on any board won't you? Sime you're crazy man. 116 and counting in one day!


this is a fave euroleague teams thread...so whats ur favourite euroleague team?


----------



## Devestata

*Re: Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> this is a fave euroleague teams thread...so whats ur favourite euroleague team?


Well, I have no say, but over 100 posts per day deserves a warning, or maybe even a banning!


----------



## untitled

*Re: Re: Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> Well, I have no say, but over 100 posts per day deserves a warning, or maybe even a banning!


excuse me, a warning or even a banning for what? Are you not allowed to be free at these boards and post whatever you want? I think that is appauling that you can even say that. Look at my posts. Most of them are high quality. Everything I have to say comes out in more than one liners. 

I didnt come to this place to be quiet. I think I should be free to speak my mind, and if you think about banning me so be it, but I have already brought at least 15 people to these boards since I started 2 days ago. Do as you wish.


----------



## Devestata

*Re: Re: Re: Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> excuse me, a warning or even a banning for what? Are you not allowed to be free at these boards and post whatever you want? I think that is appauling that you can even say that. Look at my posts. Most of them are high quality. Everything I have to say comes out in more than one liners.
> 
> I didnt come to this place to be quiet. I think I should be free to speak my mind, and if you think about banning me so be it, but I have already brought at least 15 people to these boards since I started 2 days ago. Do as you wish.



Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, calm down. It's none of my business what you do, I shouldn't have said it. I cannot ban people, and we appreciate that you brought those people here. Sorry Sime...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Re: Re: Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> excuse me, a warning or even a banning for what? Are you not allowed to be free at these boards and post whatever you want? I think that is appauling that you can even say that. Look at my posts. Most of them are high quality. Everything I have to say comes out in more than one liners.
> 
> I didnt come to this place to be quiet. I think I should be free to speak my mind, and if you think about banning me so be it, but I have already brought at least 15 people to these boards since I started 2 days ago. Do as you wish.


Amen.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: WWIII has started! Duck and cover!!!


----------



## untitled

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: sime*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Amen.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: WWIII has started! Duck and cover!!!




lol Honestly...its all cleared up though...

:yes:


----------



## CoolHandLuke

To whoever asked me how I've seen those teams... no special cable. The reason they're my favorites are because I have family in both places, and they're both good! I get some Euroleague tapes; we exchange, Euroleague stuff for NBA stuff. And, check out telebasket, they have some videos, I'm sure.


----------



## HB

With NBA TV and the streaming services, its easier to follow some of this teams now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ Now THAT is a bump! 

Of course, it's obvious that I'd go with Maccabi Elite.


----------



## luther

I've always liked Partizan, but that's getting harder lately...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

luther said:


> I've always liked Partizan, but that's getting harder lately...


How come? Aren't they 2-0 right now?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Speaking of Partizan, how are Slavko Vranes (the giant) and Milt Palacio doing?


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> How come? Aren't they 2-0 right now?


I mean in recent years. Still winning in their domestic league, but Euroleague play has been more difficult lately, it seems.

As for this season, I'd have to check. I'm a long-distance fan, an American who happened to have taken a liking to Yugoslavian--and subsequently, Serbian, Croatian, Slovenian, etc.--players. So I gravitated toward Partizan. But I'm not there, or checking it religiously.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nice - hope you can keep the rest of us informed. About all I know regarding Partizan is their record and the fact that Palacio and (I think) Vranes have been starting for them - but I don't think Vranes is playing much.


----------



## luther

Vranes, in about 8 mpg, is getting 1.5 ppg, 1.5 rpg and 1.5 bpg.

Palacio is faring better with 32 mpg and about 13 ppg, 1.5 rpg and 5 apg.

Nikola Pekovic is getting 26 ppg and Milenko Tepic is around 14 ppg.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Think anybody's worth an NBA look?


----------



## luther

Well, I'd have to think that their youngsters Pekovic, Tepic and Tripkovic are all worth a look, at least. Not to say they'll make it, but they're worth thinking about and working out, etc. I believe all three are draft eligible this coming draft--although Tepic may be a year younger, and thus eligible the next one (2009).

Partizan always seems to have draft prospects. They don't always work out, but they're always well regarded in the years building up to their draft eligibility.


----------



## ez8o5

probably Fenerbahçe Ülkerspor


----------



## HB

Do some of this teams have youth systems like they do in European soccer?


----------



## luther

HB said:


> Do some of this teams have youth systems like they do in European soccer?


Most of them to, I believe. In fact, the same euro soccer team programs usually seem to have basketball teams/programs.


----------



## HB

Thanks for the information. Thats really interesting. Barcelona is the only big name team that I can think of that has a good soccer and basketball team


----------



## luther

I don't know about soccer, but isn't Real Madrid good at both?


----------



## HB

Thats true, they skipped my mind for some reason


----------



## stojakovic

being a Fenerbahce fan, I should say Fenerbahce.

fyi; Fenerbahce's womans team is the team cappie pondexter plays for.


----------



## Vilius

*Zalgiris:*










Based in Kaunas, Lithuania. The most successful Lithuanian club. They won Euroleague once back in 1999 in their debut season after qualifying for Euroleague by winning European Cup (I think that's what it was called then). Zalgiris has one of the lowest budgets in Euroleague and they didn't make it any ruther than Top 16.

They have an old arena with a capacity of less than 5000. Although a new arena with a capacity of around 14500 should be built in 2010.

Famous players that played or play there: Arvydas Sabonis, Rimas Kurtinaitis, Valdemaras Chomičius, Saulius Štombergas, Tyus Edney, Marcus Brown. NBA veterans who tried their luck but failed - Rod Strickland, Kenny Anderson. Robert Pack was quite good.

Žalgiris won Lithuanian league 11 times in 14 seasons.

Colours: Green, White

Green shirt:








White shirt:









Zalgiris on Trans World Sport

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBxCnoDtnFk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBxCnoDtnFk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Video from Euroleague game against Olympiakos this season.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xy0IbmXII0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xy0IbmXII0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Official website:* www.zalgiris.lt

Lietuvos Rytas:










Based in Vilnius, capital of Lithuania. Arch rivals of Zalgiris. The club was established only 10 years ago but is one of the fastest progressing clubs in Europe. Rytas won Lithuanian league 3 times. In 2005 they won ULEB Cup, in 2007 they made to the final. This is only the 2nd time when Rytas play in Euroleague but both times they looked really solid. This season they won Group B in regular season. Their budget is similar to Zalgiris.

They have a new 11000 seat arena which was built in 2004.

Famous players that played or play there: Rimas Kurtinaitis, Šarūnas Jasikevičius, Arvydas Macijauskas, Ramūnas Šiškauskas, Robertas Javtokas.

Colours: Red, Black, White

Red and Black shirt:








White and Grey shirt:









Lietuvos Rytas vs TAU Ceramica

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPazeoEAJzI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPazeoEAJzI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Official website:* bc.lrytas.lt

Zalgiris is my favourite team. Unfortunatelly the board does not want to spend money on a good coach. They are good at players scouting but they'd rather sign some expensive players instead of having a good coach and bring more young players. There are rumours about the best Lithuanian coach Jonas Kazlauskas returning to the club next season but we'll see.


----------



## Porn Player

Wow, so people have been watching European basketball for a long time around here!!

My favourite teams are probably Alba Berlin and wherever Roko Ukic is running things (due to my Raptor interest in him)

I love to watch Real Madrid, PAO, Fenerbache and Zalgiris though.


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> Roko Ukic ... my Raptor interest


I love Ukic, too. And the Raptors--the rich will get richer.


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> I love Ukic, too. And the Raptors--the rich will get richer.


He is a fantastic talent and I can't wait for BC to bring him over in the summer *fingers crossed* .. Hopefully he will be back up behind Jose as it looks like TJ may be on his way out, I really think Calderon/Ukic will be the best European pg tandem the league has ever seen. Jose's ball distribution is up there with the best in the league and Ukic can shoot and penetrate really well so they will complimenet each other perfectly IMO.


----------



## luther

Porn_Player said:


> the best European pg tandem the league has ever seen.


Do you see how funny that is? Exactly how many European PG tandems has the league seen thus far?

I can think of one: Parker and Udrih.

In theory, maybe, Rodriguez and Koeponen, someday.


----------



## Stojakovic4

PAOK Thessaloniki and Partizan Belgrade


----------

